# No sound on tv when streaming via fire



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I finally have my fire and uverse WiFi.  I hooked the fire to tv via hdmi cord and it seemed to work when I went to netflix to stream movie BUT there is no sound. There is sound when I watch the movie via the fire alone but not when I hook it up to tv via hdmi. What the heck?  And yes--sound on tv is turned up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried a different cable?  The sound should be being transmitted by the HDMI, sounds like it's not?  Also, restart the Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Definitely try a different cable.  We have had problems with HDMI cables in the past where you get video but no audio.
And on a related note, our sound guys at work say that Rocketfish cables are not very good.  Pick another brand and you don't really have to go expensive.  We have several  Amazon Basics HDMI cables and they are great.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Make sure the TV and not the fire is the default speakers.    
I know on the computer,  we have to go to volume control and switch the speakers.  Not sure how to do that on a fire.
Also check your TV sounds and make sure the speakers are on.    You do this from the tv menu.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

OK--this is SO STRANGE.  Last night I restarted it several times, swapped the cable ends around (I only have one so couldn't try another), etc.  Nothing.

This AM I thought, "I should make sure it's not just Netflix" (before I went to my friend at work who is all techy and can often help with things like this). So I fired up the Fire, got on Youtube, and connected it up to the TV.  There was SOUND.

So they I went back to Netflix to the movie I had been trying to watch and there was sound. ?  What the heck? I did nothing different.

Very odd.  But it worked and I watched the movie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, glad you got it fixed.

It seems to me I had a similar problem once when I had used headphones to watch something on Netflix.  It was like it got confused or something, and by using a different app I got the sound to come back.

Good to know!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had this problem occasionally when I used my original Fire HD 7 hooked up to my TV. I wasn't able to do anything about it, but I'd try again another night and it was fine.

Also had some problems with the sound with my fire tv box hooked up to tv. I went through some experimental fixes over the phone with Amazon customer service and nothing worked (rebooting fire tv, etc.) but _*when I rebooted the TV, the sound came back on*_. I unplugged the TV and replugged it in. There is a long discussion thread about this problem on Amazon discussion groups regarding the fire tv and the stick.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

This is so frustrating! It seemed to be working fine but now suddenly it's not again. What the heck?? Tried hooking it up to the cable before starting the movie, which seemed to work for a while, but now it's not. I got the Fire specifically to be able to do this, as there is no cable where I live and WiFi only recently reached us. So if I can't watch movies/shows, there isn't much point in the thing.  

I tried unplugging the tv, etc. No go. Is there nothing else I can do?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would try a new cable. I have had HDMI cables go bad more than once.

Here's an Amazon Basic HDMI that's not expensive:

 
AmazonBasics High-Speed HDMI Cable - 6.5 Feet (2 Meters) Supports Ethernet, 3D, 4K and Audio Return


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah. I called Amazon about it and the person was clueless. I finally suggested that it could be the cable and they are sending me a new converter (connects hdmi to the Fire). I'll borrow an hdmi from work too.

I swear, though--life was easier with no darn tech.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah--you have the Fire that uses the converter thingy?

It could be the connection...I didn't have mine long enough to have any problems with the converter connection.

Agree, sometimes tech causes more problems than it's worth!!!

Betsy


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

What do you mean? Mine is the newest Fire -- don't they all use the converter? The new one came today and there is no difference. I've been able to watch show 3x now with sound and every other attempt (many!) There is no sound. I'll borrow an hdmi cable from work tomorrow and see if this helps. Pretty annoyed, esp with useless Amazon help morons.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When I used to hook up the fire to the TV and there was no sound, I couldn't think of anything to do about it (and then it worked the next time), but I reboot the TV (unplug/plug in) now when it happens with the fire TV box.  Works every time.  I think I'm repeating myself, but have you tried that?  I find it much easier to watch shows on TV with the fire TV than with the fire tablet.  Remote control and all that.  Using the fire tablet to TV was just a peripheral use of my tablet.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I did try that. Didn't help. I really don't want to buy more stuff--youre supposed to be able to do this and I guess I foolishly trusted Amazon, since I have always had such great Kindles. I feel a little duped if this is not possible or if it's a giant PITA.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the first things to do when there are problems with components is to try replacing the components.  You've tried replacing the connection.  Next, try replacing the cable and see if that helps.

Replacing the TV is probably not viable as an option.

If you've replaced the cable and the connector and that doesn't solve things, I'd push for a replacement Fire.

Betsy


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, it's not the Fire. Same problem with my laptop. It seems most likely it's the cable. I'm just surly because there is no cable tv where I live and I dropped my 3 disks at a time plan with netflix bc now I'm supposed to be able to stream! So now I have nothing but often-watched dads. Good thing I like to read!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

So . . . same problem with other HDMI cord. No sound.  Switched back to original HDMI cord and got sound for a few seconds--had to go to the barn so I stopped the show, did chores, returned, and when I turned it back on, nothing.  

?  I find it hard to believe that it's the TV.  It's a nearly new TV and its sound is perfect in every other situation.  I'm going to bring in the converter cord tomorrow and have a coworker take it home and see if it does the same thing on HIS TV.

I'd say that this is Amazon's evil way of forcing people to buy Fire TV but too many people report the same problem with THAT.

SHOULD I demand a new Fire??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> So . . . same problem with other HDMI cord. No sound. Switched back to original HDMI cord and got sound for a few seconds--had to go to the barn so I stopped the show, did chores, returned, and when I turned it back on, nothing.
> 
> ? I find it hard to believe that it's the TV. It's a nearly new TV and its sound is perfect in every other situation. I'm going to bring in the converter cord tomorrow and have a coworker take it home and see if it does the same thing on HIS TV.
> 
> ...


I can't say that I've ever had the problem with my Fire TV Stick.

I would keep pushing with Amazon for sure. I can understand how frustrating this.

Betsy


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Is the Fire TV stick separate from the Fire TV or do you need both?  I'm confused about that.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I guess I could get the Fire TV stick and send it back if I still had the same issues.  My HDMI port is on the back of the TV, not the side--will that matter?  Does the remote have to have an unobstructed view of the stick for it to work?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fire TV Stick is separate...and no, the Stick can be on the back of the TV.  The remote works fine, at least mine does. 

Betsy


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

OK--well, I ordered that for delivery tomorrow.  I guess if it works I'll just send both HDMI cords back!  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

To clarify: I can stream via Netflix on the Fire Stick, right? It's not just Amazon Prime?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, there's a version of Netflix specifically for the Fire TV.

 
Netflix 

Plus you can wirelessly stream from your Fire to your Fire TV.

Betsy


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

But . . . I'm not getting Fire TV. That's a whole diff thing than the Fire Stick, right? <confused>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> But . . . I'm not getting Fire TV. That's a whole diff thing than the Fire Stick, right? <confused>


Well, the Fire TV Stick is Fire TV light. There are some differences...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201640900

From what I've found, most apps work for both. I have the Stick, and it's listed under compatible devices for Netflix for Fire TV. I'm not sure I've actually used it--I mostly watch Prime. I'll test it a bit later...

Betsy


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Good news!  Fire stick works!  Setup was easy and watching a show now.

A few questions:

1.  Sound works but it is soft. I have tv volume up as high as it will go - would blast me out of the room if I were watching over the air shows, but it's way soft. Is there someplace to turn it up other than the tv?

2. When I want to watch over the air tv, do I just unplug the Fire stick?  If so, will I have to log into netflix every time I return there? It's a long login, given the tedious letter selection process!

Thanks!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Fixed it!  The problem was the default is Dolby and apparently my tv isn't that sophisticated. I switched the fire to stereo and now the sound is normal.

Yay. Only took a week for me to get it all to work lol.😉


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Glad you got it resolved.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There should be a way to select the input on your TV unless there's only the one HDMI port?  New TVs usually have two.  Look at your remote....

Betsy


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah--I wasn't thinking--I just switch source from HDMI to TV.  Sorry!

Sending back the other cords, so it won't cost but $10 more than it would have the other way and the remote IS nice.


----------

